

 tpope's Vim Config and Plugins — NYC Vim Meetup - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGmIJyTf8pg

======
dominotw
I can't believe how far vim plugins have come in past couple of years. If you
haven't looked at new vim plugins in while take a look at

[https://github.com/Shougo/unite.vim](https://github.com/Shougo/unite.vim)

[https://github.com/Shougo/neocomplcache.vim](https://github.com/Shougo/neocomplcache.vim)

[https://github.com/bling/vim-airline](https://github.com/bling/vim-airline)

